# Leave it !



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has any helpful tips to get a puppy to "leave" it! Rufus has been very quick to pick up on all the other commands but we are really struggling with this one. He either thinks its a game or has now started to growl when we try and remove whatever it is from his mouth. 

At puppy training we learnt the closed fist and open hand with a treat and he does this perfectly but anything else is a no no. 

Any suggestions would be great

Anna x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you hold a treat in one hand , maybe guard it by putting one finger out, show it to him but tell him to leave , he will go for it ,dont let him have it, as soon as he moves his nose away from it treat him but with a treat from your other hand.









Rubbish picture but hope this makes some kind of sense x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen!!!!!! I am very impressed with this post!!! way to go!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ehhhh Mo photos as well !!!!!! should have had my nails done


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Karen, tried that last night and worked after a few tries! I will keep at it. 

Ps good effort with the picture! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Will have to try this more with Frisbee. He is always pinching things but when I say "drop it" he hears "swallow" - maybe it's a problem with his hearing


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha ha maybe Rufus' hearing is the same. The other day he ate an eyeshadow brush! Could not get it out his mouth at all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

DROP IT seems to mean lets play chase in our house :laugh:

God only knows what bailey would eat given half the chance...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was taught at training classes, to use Leave It, before they actually got hold of the offending item. Easier said than done  They said that once its in the mouth its much harder to retrieve the offending item (I can agree with that!)

It is a really difficult command for dogs to want to listen to, but stick with it and it does sink in (most times). I do use Leave It if I see something I don't want Millie to have. And if she gets something in her mouth before I can stop her, I use Give. If it's something really tasty its really difficult to get her to Give up on her prize. I have to almost bribe her with a treat to swap it over.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Karen!!!!!! I am very impressed with this post!!! way to go!


Lol I was thinking the same. Get you Karen, gone all techy on us?


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I was taught at training classes, to use Leave It, before they actually got hold of the offending item. Easier said than done  They said that once its in the mouth its much harder to retrieve the offending item (I can agree with that!)
> 
> It is a really difficult command for dogs to want to listen to, but stick with it and it does sink in (most times). I do use Leave It if I see something I don't want Millie to have. And if she gets something in her mouth before I can stop her, I use Give. If it's something really tasty its really difficult to get her to Give up on her prize. I have to almost bribe her with a treat to swap it over.


That's exactly what we got taught but like you said easier said then done. This morning he was very good when I said leave it before he got anything. Maybe I will try GIVE once he has something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Anna
I see you're only in Watford. Do you ever go on any of the Poo Meets?


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hey Anna
> I see you're only in Watford. Do you ever go on any of the Poo Meets?


I live I oxhey village right next door to all the Attenborough fields. I haven't been to any meets but hoping to come to the ashridge one next Sunday. Karen kindly asked if I wanted to meet at cassiobury a couple of weeks ago but I work full time so wasn't able to make it. Where are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

